# Aniracetam (Nootropic) - A Review



## User5

If you have done any research on aniracetam (or piracetam or oxiracetam) then you've probably read some anecdotes about how amazing this supplement is. It sounds almost too good to be true.

Sorry to disappoint you but its GOOD and its TRUE. I've tried every herb and supplement on the list but nothing did anything. Finally I try this and it:

Makes music sound better
Body coordination is more fluid
Increased energy
Verbal Intelligence INCREASED!
I feel VERY chilled out.
Memory and retention is better
Focus is better
CREATIVITY IS MUCH BETTER!

Side Effects
Suppressed Appetite
Hard to wind down at the end of the night

This stuff gives energy but not in a stimulant kind of way. Hard to explain. Just don't underestimate this stuff's power. Its used for Alzheimer's patients in Europe (under a prescription). Its classified under Nootropic which means its a BRAIN DRUG but with LOW TOXICITY. This means its less harmful then taking a tylenol.

Side Note:
Im also on Effexor XR and have been for 6 months. I have cut the dosage in half (300mg - 150mg) since starting Aniracetam. So far, the cut dose of Effexor has brought on no side-effects when usually it would.

Aniracetam MUST be taken with a Choline source (eggs). Choline is a B-Vitamin best consumed in powder-supplement form. Just look up Choline.

Aniracetam MUST be taken with a fat source, since its fat soluble. A capsule of fish oil or any food containing fat (almonds, eggs w/yolk, avacado, bacon, salmon, whole milk, yogurt, etc.

Aniracetam cannot be sold in Canada but can be consumed and imported for personal use. It is a rarity in US supplement stores but its readily available online. The FDA has been fighting to make it a prescription drug because it works AND its cheap to make. Politics make this supplement rare to find.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
www.infectedcalf.blogspot.com (ma' blog)


----------



## martyboi

I too can attest that aniracetam is a powerfully beneficial substance. I've been taking it for 3 months and can say that life feels simpler than it used to be, and tasks that i used to find tedious are now much more doable. It hasn't directly had much effect on my anxiety, but it's made my attention easier to control which has consequently allowed me to spend less time worrying and ruminating about the past


----------



## User5

martyboi said:


> I too can attest that aniracetam is a powerfully beneficial substance. I've been taking it for 3 months and can say that life feels simpler than it used to be, and tasks that i used to find tedious are now much more doable. It hasn't directly had much effect on my anxiety, but it's made my attention easier to control which has consequently allowed me to spend less time worrying and ruminating about the past


nice one! have u tried any other racetams? what do u take anirace with?


----------



## crayzyMed

> Anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in three different mouse models of anxiety and the underlying mechanism
> 
> Kazuo Nakamura, and Mitsue Kurasawa
> CNS Supporting Laboratory, Nippon Roche Research Center, 200 Kajiwara, Kamakura, Kanagawa 247-8530, Japan
> Received 6 March 2001; revised 12 April 2001; accepted 18 April 2001. Available online 12 June 2001.
> Abstract
> The anxiolytic effects of aniracetam have not been proven in animals despite its clinical usefulness for post-stroke anxiety. This study, therefore, aimed to characterize the anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in different anxiety models using mice and to examine the mode of action. In a social interaction test in which all classes (serotonergic, cholinergic and dopaminergic) of compounds were effective, aniracetam (10-100 mg/kg) increased total social interaction scores (time and frequency), and the increase in the total social interaction time mainly reflected an increase in trunk sniffing and following. The anxiolytic effects were completely blocked by haloperidol and nearly completely by mecamylamine or ketanserin, suggesting an involvement of nicotinic acetylcholine, 5-HT2A and dopamine D2 receptors in the anxiolytic mechanism. Aniracetam also showed anti-anxiety effects in two other anxiety models (elevated plus-maze and conditioned fear stress tests), whereas diazepam as a positive control was anxiolytic only in the elevated plus-maze and social interaction tests. The anxiolytic effects of aniracetam in each model were mimicked by different metabolites (i.e., p-anisic acid in the elevated plus-maze test) or specific combinations of metabolites. *These results indicate that aniracetam possesses a wide range of anxiolytic properties, which may be mediated by an interaction between cholinergic, dopaminergic and serotonergic systems. Thus, our findings suggest the potential usefulness of aniracetam against various types of anxiety-related disorders and social failure/impairments.*


There we go


----------



## crayzyMed

> Aniracetam MUST be taken with a Choline source


I disagree, ppl keep saying that but the evidence for that is lacking, ive allways used piracetam without choline without issue.


----------



## martyboi

User5 said:


> nice one! have u tried any other racetams? what do u take anirace with?


When i started using it I didn't use a choline source and still noticed some benefits...but when I added DMAE and choline i think the benefits became more drastic

Im also combining it with piracetam now...i'm not sure if thats doing anything extra though.


----------



## Akane

I much prefer oxiracetam. More potent and flavorless. I could dump it in anything including plain water and hardly notice. It also only took 1/8-1/4tsp. Unfortunately it's a little harder to find and more expensive. Piracetam gave me respiratory issues. I started coughing a lot and having asthma reactions to things. Aniracetam is ok but I have to put it in capsules because of the taste.


----------



## martyboi

AND Aniracetam has allowed me to enjoy marijuana a lot more. I used to avoid it because it made me anxious but that never happens anymore. I can smoke consistently for days and never have a "bad trip"


----------



## User5

crayzyMed said:


> I disagree, ppl keep saying that but the evidence for that is lacking, ive allways used piracetam without choline without issue.


Thats strange. Are you sure you aren't getting choline from other sources? Eggs perhaps? Because I had a terrible headache today because I skipped out on choline and I NEVER get headaches.


----------



## User5

crayzyMed said:


> There we go


nice find.


----------



## User5

martyboi said:


> When i started using it I didn't use a choline source and still noticed some benefits...but when I added DMAE and choline i think the benefits became more drastic
> 
> Im also combining it with piracetam now...i'm not sure if thats doing anything extra though.


i've heard good things about DMAE. Also not available in Canada as far as I know. What is it supposed to do?


----------



## Noca

Akane said:


> I much prefer oxiracetam. More potent and flavorless. I could dump it in anything including plain water and hardly notice. It also only took 1/8-1/4tsp. Unfortunately it's a little harder to find and more expensive. Piracetam gave me respiratory issues. I started coughing a lot and having asthma reactions to things. Aniracetam is ok but I have to put it in capsules because of the taste.


Can you share your experience with Oxiracetam with us?(if you havent already). I am not one to want to taste my medication. I really want to try a racetam.


----------



## crayzyMed

User5 said:


> Thats strange. Are you sure you aren't getting choline from other sources? Eggs perhaps? Because I had a terrible headache today because I skipped out on choline and I NEVER get headaches.


Nope, but i'm gonna try aniracetam once i can order it, well see how it will work.


----------



## crayzyMed

martyboi said:


> When i started using it I didn't use a choline source and still noticed some benefits...but when I added DMAE and choline i think the benefits became more drastic
> 
> Im also combining it with piracetam now...i'm not sure if thats doing anything extra though.


Thats because choline is a nootropic itself, it doesnt make anything else stronger, its just the choline itself you feel added to the piracetam.


----------



## JohnG

User5 said:


> If you have done any research on aniracetam (or piracetam or oxiracetam) then you've probably read some anecdotes about how amazing this supplement is. It sounds almost too good to be true.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you but its GOOD and its TRUE. I've tried every herb and supplement on the list but nothing did anything. Finally I try this and it:
> 
> Makes music sound better
> Body coordination is more fluid
> Increased energy
> Verbal Intelligence INCREASED!
> I feel VERY chilled out.
> Memory and retention is better
> Focus is better
> CREATIVITY IS MUCH BETTER!
> 
> Side Effects
> Suppressed Appetite
> Hard to wind down at the end of the night
> 
> This stuff gives energy but not in a stimulant kind of way. Hard to explain. Just don't underestimate this stuff's power. Its used for Alzheimer's patients in Europe (under a prescription). Its classified under Nootropic which means its a BRAIN DRUG but with LOW TOXICITY. This means its less harmful then taking a tylenol.
> 
> Side Note:
> Im also on Effexor XR and have been for 6 months. I have cut the dosage in half (300mg - 150mg) since starting Aniracetam. So far, the cut dose of Effexor has brought on no side-effects when usually it would.
> 
> Aniracetam MUST be taken with a Choline source (eggs). Choline is a B-Vitamin best consumed in powder-supplement form. Just look up Choline.
> 
> Aniracetam MUST be taken with a fat source, since its fat soluble. A capsule of fish oil or any food containing fat (almonds, eggs w/yolk, avacado, bacon, salmon, whole milk, yogurt, etc.
> 
> Aniracetam cannot be sold in Canada but can be consumed and imported for personal use. It is a rarity in US supplement stores but its readily available online. The FDA has been fighting to make it a prescription drug because it works AND its cheap to make. Politics make this supplement rare to find.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> www.infectedcalf.blogspot.com (ma' blog)


your dose ?


----------



## User5

JohnG said:


> your dose ?


800 mg to 16 mg a day of aniracetam with about a gram of choline


----------



## JohnG

User5 said:


> 800 mg to 16 mg a day of aniracetam with about a gram of choline


16 mg ? Or you mean 1,6 grams ?


----------



## User5

JohnG said:


> 16 mg ? Or you mean 1,6 grams ?


Whoops I meant to add zeros. Yeah 1.6 grams... And I'm continuing to lower my effexor doses and I still feel very good.


----------



## Akane

All of them have had the same effects on me. The oxiracetam just takes less, doesn't have any taste, and didn't cause side effects like piracetam. Due to insomnia I'm not allowed caffiene or any stimulants and I have various attention and memory issues probably both from not sleeping and from the meds I need to get to sleep. Racetams increase alertness and concentration with none of the bad effects of caffiene. This by itself tends to make me more talkative rather than zoning out or conserving energy by avoiding conversation. Another plus for them over caffeine is that I can stop them cold and the worst that happens is I go back to the same level of alertness and concentration as before I first started taking any. Also racetams seem to prevent some of the headaches I always get and improves my short term memory. Not perfectly but now instead of standing in the middle of the store having no idea what I came there for I can eventually get through my whole list. It just drives my husband insane because I cannot remember it in any type of order or organization so we end up zig zagging back and forth across the store until my brain runs out of things it can remember. It may improve motivation a little overall but it's hard to tell since my other meds change so constantly anymore and my motivation is never consistent from one pill combination to the next. No impact on sleep good or bad except one occasion where I used an empty valerian root bottle with the label colored in to contain my aniracetam filled capsules. This practice ended when I realized that in the dark I couldn't tell whether the label was colored in or not and accidentally took 3 aniracetam (usual is 1-2 but I forget how many mg each one holds) instead of valerian root. I realized the next day why I had more trouble sleeping.

I bought some choline once and took it for maybe a month but after seeing no difference I forgot about it. I haven't tried it again and see no reason to except to maybe cut costs by possibly needing less of the racetams. Once I find the right dose racetams work fine for me without choline. I also notice no differences from changes in diet or vitamin supplements.


----------



## User5

Akane said:


> All of them have had the same effects on me. The oxiracetam just takes less, doesn't have any taste, and didn't cause side effects like piracetam. Due to insomnia I'm not allowed caffiene or any stimulants and I have various attention and memory issues probably both from not sleeping and from the meds I need to get to sleep. Racetams increase alertness and concentration with none of the bad effects of caffiene. This by itself tends to make me more talkative rather than zoning out or conserving energy by avoiding conversation. Another plus for them over caffeine is that I can stop them cold and the worst that happens is I go back to the same level of alertness and concentration as before I first started taking any. Also racetams seem to prevent some of the headaches I always get and improves my short term memory. Not perfectly but now instead of standing in the middle of the store having no idea what I came there for I can eventually get through my whole list. It just drives my husband insane because I cannot remember it in any type of order or organization so we end up zig zagging back and forth across the store until my brain runs out of things it can remember. It may improve motivation a little overall but it's hard to tell since my other meds change so constantly anymore and my motivation is never consistent from one pill combination to the next. No impact on sleep good or bad except one occasion where I used an empty valerian root bottle with the label colored in to contain my aniracetam filled capsules. This practice ended when I realized that in the dark I couldn't tell whether the label was colored in or not and accidentally took 3 aniracetam (usual is 1-2 but I forget how many mg each one holds) instead of valerian root. I realized the next day why I had more trouble sleeping.
> 
> I bought some choline once and took it for maybe a month but after seeing no difference I forgot about it. I haven't tried it again and see no reason to except to maybe cut costs by possibly needing less of the racetams. Once I find the right dose racetams work fine for me without choline. I also notice no differences from changes in diet or vitamin supplements.


nice, detailed input.


----------



## P2theP

I tried aniracetam for the first time last week with choline.I took 1500mg aniracetam but I unfortunately felt nothing at all. No effects whatsoever. I wonder if an attack does would be a good idea for me? I've heard that sometimes you need to take 3-4 times the recommended dose to get it going.

Not hating, but just don't want people to read this thread and get their hopes set too high. Happy it's working for you, that's awesome. But for some like, me, even though I'll give it another go, no dice.


----------



## stimpy

martyboi said:


> AND Aniracetam has allowed me to enjoy marijuana a lot more. I used to avoid it because it made me anxious but that never happens anymore. I can smoke consistently for days and never have a "bad trip"


Thanks for the tip. I find that how I react to marijuana is a good marker for my level of anxiety, probably because it can amplify emotions.



> These results indicate that aniracetam possesses a wide range of anxiolytic properties, which may be mediated by an interaction between cholinergic, dopaminergic and serotonergic systems.


Is Aniracetam more anxiolytic than the other racetams?


----------



## crayzyMed

stimpy said:


> Is Aniracetam more anxiolytic than the other racetams?


Yes, the others havent been found to be anxiolytic.


----------



## stimpy

Ok, so they differ in potency but also in effects. I've used piracetam before and didn't notice that much. Might be worth trying aniracetam then.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Finally ordered a bottle after waffling about it a while. I suppose I'll be posting a review in a week or two.


----------



## User5

VagueResemblance said:


> Finally ordered a bottle after waffling about it a while. I suppose I'll be posting a review in a week or two.


I look forward to your response. Don't forget to use Choline, it can not only prevent headaches but it also works synergistically with ani.


----------



## User5

P2theP said:


> I tried aniracetam for the first time last week with choline.I took 1500mg aniracetam but I unfortunately felt nothing at all. No effects whatsoever. I wonder if an attack does would be a good idea for me? I've heard that sometimes you need to take 3-4 times the recommended dose to get it going.
> 
> Not hating, but just don't want people to read this thread and get their hopes set too high. Happy it's working for you, that's awesome. But for some like, me, even though I'll give it another go, no dice.


Are you taking it with a fat source? Aniracetam is fat soluble so without fat, you might as well be taking empty capsules. There was another guy that said he reacted better to piracetam which is water soluble. Maybe it depends on how your metabolism processes fat?


----------



## VagueResemblance

Finally! 1g aniracetam and 300mg choline added to daily multivitamins. 

User5, did you start with a higher attack dose? Just curious..!
(edit) while I'm here, how much choline did you use?


----------



## JohnG

VagueResemblance said:


> Finally! 1g aniracetam and 300mg choline added to daily multivitamins.
> 
> User5, did you start with a higher attack dose? Just curious..!
> (edit) while I'm here, how much choline did you use?


There is no need to attack dose.


----------



## crayzyMed

Attack dosing racetams comes from the 90ties, but there's no real evidence that it does anything special, except making you notice the effects better so you know what to look for in lower doses.


----------



## VagueResemblance

DAY FIVE
I have mild worries about addiction. The half-life of this stuff doesn't exceed two hours, which made me concerned about effects fading quickly, leading to frequent redosing, leading to psychological dependency.
When I discontinue will I go back to baseline or below baseline? Can I use this to change my patterns of activity and thought permanently? that's the hope...

Rather than sharp dropoff the effects fade gradually, and only after six-seven hours. Apparently it's the metabolites that do most of the work rather than aniracetam itself, and they aren't as quickly depleted. 

Last night I went to bed early, lay there for an hour before finally dozing off. Usually crushing depression sets in during times like that and either keeps me awake through the night, or has me getting up and doing other things until I'm so tired I'll fall asleep when my head hits the pillow. Yesterday the depression came, and wasn't crushing, in fact I was able to completely dismiss it and rest...and that alone may be worth the price of admission. 

There is a definite anti-anxiety effect. Now I'm able to use against social phobia the same CBT techniques I've used against depression. There is in me a small island of utter inassailable calm. This isn't any sort of miracle drug but may be an excellent supplement to CBT and possibly other drugs - I've read reports it potentiates psychoactive medications. It does seem to strengthen the effects of caffeine. Other drugs, I'll see eventually, right now I haven't even been smoking ganja for a few weeks.

Overall my thoughts seem to move easier and faster. It's easier to get up in the morning. Easier to get things DONE instead of secondguessing myself and waffling endlessly. Focus and concentration are increased, motivation likewise, creative output is increased. 

Negative side effect: headache if neglecting to take choline supplement. 600mg choline per 1g aniracetam takes care of that. I plan on replacing my current source with another acetylcholine precursor that's supposed to aid focus and concentration, DMAE.

So far I'm really liking this, I am!


----------



## JohnG

It's a good medications yes.I use it with piracetam, mostly to counteract anxiety and SA, and to improve focus. Has no real nootropics effects, but looks like a good dose of diazepam without the sleeping problems. (in the first 2 hours)

The 5-HT2A agonism helps the visualization of things doing it more clear, but only on low doses, in higher dose can be a little confusing. ( i tried it at 5 mg, and was quite psychedelic.)

I think that is affinity to dopamine receptors can cause some problem in the long run, but of as always crazymed will tell us if to be worried


----------



## kratos

Gonna try this. Sounds good for anxiety. Anyone know if it helps at all with ADD?


----------



## ugh1979

I added Aniracetam to my stack (as below) this morning. Feeling pretty decent today, but time will tell. I started Piracetam 2 weeks ago and Aniracetam and Picamilon this morning so I'll report back in 2 weeks to see if there is any change with the Aniracetam addition. I'll come off the Picamilon some days so I can judge what additional effect it's having.

2000mg Piracetam
2400mg Lechitin
1000mg Aniracetam
2000mg fish oil
100mg Picamilon
1x A-Z multi-vit


----------



## Droppin Loads

User5. I'm from Canada as well. Can you please let me know where you ordered your racetams and choline sources? I wanna do an order which will hopefully make it through customs. Thanks


----------



## VagueResemblance

There is a definite and strong anti-anxiety effect. There're two ways about this; first there's an overall reduction in the base level of anxiety. Not very drastic itself, but strong enough to enable the second: it's given me just enough breathing room to allow use of CBT techniques to reduce the fear further.

I found myself looking forward to interacting with people instead of avoiding them, to see how I'll react... that feels encouraging. That alone shows some effect.

My artistic output has trebled since I began aniracetam.

Negative side effects:
1.headaches, removed by taking choline
2.muscle tension in back of neck, shoulders, jaw. Minor, alleviated by massage and stretches.


----------



## crayzyMed

Thx for posting your experience, aniracetam does look potentially interesting for anxiety.


----------



## VagueResemblance

It's been almost a month.

Headaches set in unless aniracetam is taken with choline supplement or other acetylcholine precursor such as DMAE.
Mild brain fog and sedative effect observed after two weeks of 2x daily doses of 750-1000mg. Dose reduced to compensate.

Currently taking:
morning: 600mg aniracetam, 250mg choline bitartrate, 250mg DMAE, 2x multivitamin
afternoon: 600mg aniracetam, 500mg choline bitartrate

From day one I had in mind the day I will discontinue this. Have no desire to depend on chemicals for the rest of my life. Hopefully the changes in thought and behavior induced here will remain once I'm off aniracetam - wish me luck!

There are serious positive changes though. Anxiety is severely reduced. My social phobia has gone on long enough to have become a part of base personality. On meeting a stranger fear doesn't suddenly appear because it was already there, it is always there, it only intensifies tenfold. Aniracetam seems to have reduced this baseline anxiety to the point where the same CBT techniques as I've used against depression become effective against it. For the first time in months I feel optimistic about my recovery. Could certainly use help of a professional trained in CBT but this is presently not an option.

Something that surprised me here is a pronounced antidepressant effect. The greater alertness and clarity allow me to better police my own emotions. There is a choice - I can experience the full brunt of them or I can sort of compartmentalize.. this led to unexpected benefits in other areas, such as exercise, because I can now better motivate myself, such as insomnia. There I would sometimes lay awake for hours, ruminating on various problems in my life until the thoughts cascaded into a full anxiety/depression episode. Now I am able to push them aside and daydream about designing a house, or spin a twisted story, or plan a painting, something that keeps me calm until sleep.


After Christmas I plan on a week-long break to see if I revert..

Overall? omg a++++ would dose self with unproven research chemicals again

And thanks User5 for posting this thread!


----------



## Droppin Loads

VagueResemblance: Did your brain fog subside when you decreased your dosage? Are your thoughts more clear, and how long did it take to start feeling the positive effects of racetams?

Reason I'm asking is because I've tried both piracetam and aniracetam with choline and experienced severe brain fog and fatigue. I pretty much feel like a zombie every time I'm on this, and therefore have discontinued using it. I'm just wondering if I need to give these a longer shot, although I only took these for a few days, the negative effects are debilitating. Maybe racetams aren't for me, but I just want to make sure I've given it a fair shot before tossing all the supplements in the trash.

Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## VagueResemblance

Droppin Loads said:


> VagueResemblance: Did your brain fog subside when you decreased your dosage? Are your thoughts more clear, and how long did it take to start feeling the positive effects of racetams?


Aniracetam does impart a sense of calm and clarity. Emotions are easier to manage, memory and concentration improved. This became noticeable on the third or fourth day after my first morning dose.

Brain fog...back to that in a moment, I've learned something new today.



> Reason I'm asking is because I've tried both piracetam and aniracetam with choline and experienced severe brain fog and fatigue. I pretty much feel like a zombie every time I'm on this, and therefore have discontinued using it. I'm just wondering if I need to give these a longer shot, although I only took these for a few days, the negative effects are debilitating. Maybe racetams aren't for me, but I just want to make sure I've given it a fair shot before tossing all the supplements in the trash.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated


Hopefully this post makes sense; am currently experiencing severe psychomotor retardation inextricably linked to immediate sleep deprivation, worst symptom being the uncontrollable tossing about of sesquipedalian terminology that almost threatens to make me look like I know what I'm talking about. Anyway I am convinced your negative reaction was caused by the choline supplement.

Acetylcholine precursor. ACh has been linked to depression in general and cognitive impairment in specific. There is plenty of literature to support this. Here's one reference. Here is another.

This effect having built over the last week, and being strongest immediately after my second dose of the day, seems to confirm this. Tomorrow I experiment with reducing the supplment dosage and see what happens.

What are you going to do?


----------



## feelalone

I tried fhenibut with aniracetam, it's a good combo.


----------



## JohnG

Droppin Loads said:


> VagueResemblance: Did your brain fog subside when you decreased your dosage? Are your thoughts more clear, and how long did it take to start feeling the positive effects of racetams?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is because I've tried both piracetam and aniracetam with choline and experienced severe brain fog and fatigue. I pretty much feel like a zombie every time I'm on this, and therefore have discontinued using it. I'm just wondering if I need to give these a longer shot, although I only took these for a few days, the negative effects are debilitating. Maybe racetams aren't for me, but I just want to make sure I've given it a fair shot before tossing all the supplements in the trash.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated


Try to lower your doses


----------



## Droppin Loads

VagueResemblance said:


> Anyway I am convinced your negative reaction was caused by the choline supplement.
> 
> Acetylcholine precursor. ACh has been linked to depression in general and cognitive impairment in specific. There is plenty of literature to support this. Here's one reference. Here is another.
> 
> This effect having built over the last week, and being strongest immediately after my second dose of the day, seems to confirm this. Tomorrow I experiment with reducing the supplment dosage and see what happens.
> 
> What are you going to do?


Thanks for the reply and posts. Not sure what I should do, especially since taking these supplements interferes with my day. I can't afford to be all zombie-like during work or even in social situations. I have enough problems with brain fog as it is, and these supplements amplify those symptoms ten-fold.

So are you saying that the choline citrate is the culprit and that I should try piracetam on it's own?



JohnG said:


> Try to lower your doses


Day 1 I took 1500mg piracetam in the morning, and 700mg in the afternoon. Choline Citrate I took about 1000mg in the morning and 500mg in the afternoon.

Day 2 I cut the doses in half and still experienced brain fog. Mind you not nearly as much as Day 1 but still enough to discourage me from trying it again. 750mg of piracetam doesn't seem like that of a dosage, so not sure how much more I should dial it back.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Droppin Loads said:


> So are you saying that the choline citrate is the culprit and that I should try piracetam on it's own?


Yes.

High levels of acetylcholine are linked to depression. Those papers I linked show it directly causing that impaired, zombie state. They used a reuptake inhibitor to artificially raise ACh levels rather than dosing the subjects with precursors as we've been doing to ourselves, but the end result is the same.

Another bit in support of this idea is that you felt negative effects right away, while piracetam supposedly takes several weeks to be felt at all. So skip the choline, see what happens.

This morning I did exactly that. 750mg aniracetam, multivitamins...feeling alright, no brain fog, no headache.


----------



## Droppin Loads

VagueResemblance said:


> Another bit in support of this idea is that you felt negative effects right away, while piracetam supposedly takes several weeks to be felt at all. So skip the choline, see what happens.


Based on my research on people who've tried racetams, quite a number of people who try them for the first time feel the positive effects (or negative effects like myself) right away. I just wonder if I would need to take this for a couple weeks to notice the positive effects? This is obviously not the best option if I continue to feel the way I did while I'm on it, but I do understand that medications do take time to kick in.

Thanks for your reply, I'll give it a try on it's own tomorrow at a low dosage. Will probably be my last kick at the can before giving up on racetams.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Droppin Loads said:


> Based on my research on people who've tried racetams, quite a number of people who try them for the first time feel the positive effects (or negative effects like myself) right away. I just wonder if I would need to take this for a couple weeks to notice the positive effects? This is obviously not the best option if I continue to feel the way I did while I'm on it, but I do understand that medications do take time to kick in.


Piracetam - several weeks to build up to noticeable levels - but this is not personal experience.
Aniracetam - three to four days for noticeable effects. It is considerably more potent than piracetam.



> Thanks for your reply, I'll give it a try on it's own tomorrow at a low dosage. Will probably be my last kick at the can before giving up on racetams.


Uh.. did you actually read my posts? It's not the racetams that're giving you trouble but the choline supplement. Discontinue THAT, try again. I'm on second day of aniracetam only with no ill effects, no brain fog, no drowsiness, no headache.


----------



## JohnG

Droppin Loads said:


> Based on my research on people who've tried racetams, quite a number of people who try them for the first time feel the positive effects (or negative effects like myself) right away. I just wonder if I would need to take this for a couple weeks to notice the positive effects? This is obviously not the best option if I continue to feel the way I did while I'm on it, but I do understand that medications do take time to kick in.
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I'll give it a try on it's own tomorrow at a low dosage. Will probably be my last kick at the can before giving up on racetams.


You are taking too much. Try with 300 mg piracetam, and 50 mg aniracetam


----------



## Droppin Loads

VagueResemblance said:


> Uh.. did you actually read my posts? It's not the racetams that're giving you trouble but the choline supplement. Discontinue THAT, try again. I'm on second day of aniracetam only with no ill effects, no brain fog, no drowsiness, no headache.


Dude, relax...I did read your posts and what I said was I will try piracetam on *it's own* at a lower dosage today and will see how I feel. I am already starting to feel the negative effects right now (cloudy headed), took it about 45 mins ago so not a good sign. As I mentioned, I will discontinue racetams if I still feel like crap while taking them without choline.

Anyways, everyone reacts different to supplements and meds. I simply can't afford to experiment for weeks on end with something that makes me feel quite a bit worse, hoping that it will start to "kick in".

Good on you for your experiences with racetams and hope they continue to serve you well.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Droppin Loads said:


> Dude, relax...I did read your posts and what I said was I will try piracetam on *it's own* at a lower dosage today and will see how I feel. I am already starting to feel the negative effects right now (cloudy headed), took it about 45 mins ago so not a good sign. As I mentioned, I will discontinue racetams if I still feel like crap while taking them without choline.


Alrighty. I posted that because I didn't see you mention dropping the choline supplement.

Good luck! I hope one or the other works for you.

Me, I'm experimenting today with a high dose (1100mg twice daily, too high in that I'm not seeing any benefit over 2x750mg) with limited supplements (250mg DMAE in the morning) and seeing no ill effects. No brain fog or other impairment. No headache. My reading is divided on how aniracetam and its metabolites themselves affect ACh levels, but experience shows they raise them overall.


----------



## VagueResemblance

potentiates alcohol while raising the physical illness threshold, yes it does


----------



## ChrisIkky

Hi, i just ordered a tub of Aniracetam (capsules) to give it a go but can you tell me where i can get the choline?


----------



## VagueResemblance

I bought mine at a GNC chain store. I've seen it at other places, health-food stores, vitamin outlets in the mall, that sort of thing.

Good luck with it!


----------



## rrhxiv

I tried this the other day along with a B complex..it does seem to have some notable effects..but it gave me a headache..so Im going to go purchase the Choline and test it with that..my hope is to rotate along with EGCG(green tea extract-works really well) Phenibut and perhaps Idebenone.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

I've taken piracetam, anaracetam, and oxiracetam.. The tub of piracetam seemed to work best, I think the quality of the product has a lot to do with it, since the later two are suppose to be stronger.

Fish oil is a must and I found that coffee is great for masking the taste of the powdered form.


----------



## JohnG

So true, piracetam wins.


----------



## libertyjhawk

Really enjoyed reading all of this information on Aniracetam. I am getting ready to make my own capsules and thinking of using 750mg of aniracetam and 250 mg of choline and take 2 a day any opinions on this?


----------



## lazy

Can anyone here vouch about the supposedly 2-phase effect of this racetam?

Phase 1 - half life is a short 1-2 hours and you feel the anti-anxiety part

Phase 2 - half life of the metabolites is an additional several hours, and this is the part where you actually feel awake

If it's true, is the transition noticeable? What's your dosage, and because of the 2-phase effect do you only take it once in the morning?


----------



## OverThink42

Excellent discussion! Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences and recommendations. I hit this thread and forum while looking into a recent prescription from a doctor at the Amen clinic. It's good enough to get me to join and add to the conversation .

After having my head examined (inside and out) I was diagnosed with anxiety in addition to ADHD (inattentive variation). I always considered my anxiety to be a symptom of thinking too far ahead in too many directions. Anyway, the doctor prescribed a couple prescription meds (temporary measures) plus a whole bunch of supplements I had not heard of. Aniracetam was one of these. This discussion gives me much more information about how to use this supplement (such as take with some fat or oil) that the prescription did not mention. The prescription didn't mention taking Choline or anything else with it so that's another area I will be better informed about thanks to this forum. I've ordered my first batch of aniracetam and will look to update with my experience a few weeks from now.

In the mean time I'd love additional posts in this thread with people's updated Aniracetam experiences (good and bad). I am particularly interested in long-term effects and how often people find it useful or necessary to take a break from Aniracetam to reduce risk of dependency. As most others I have no desire nor intention to get stuck depending on any substance in order to function. That said I need to function clearly enough to support my family both at home and through work.

FYI: Prescription medication Temazapam and Lorazapam may be in the same family. I have no idea how related or what potency differences are but I have no intention of going into those areas. I do know Lorazapam is serious stuff.


----------



## iamwhoiam

I've used aniracetam on and off for almost 2 years now. It interacts with the choline in your system, so I use a sunflower lecithin source for that (your body converts it to choline). Some people say they don't need extra choline, some swear they do. I say do whatever works for you. I take small 500mg doses when I take it and it always has an effect for me. Most of the time it's anxiolytic, enhances the thought process (makes it easier) and gives you mostly mental but also a bit of physical energy. My wife uses it sometimes too and has said it removed annoying brain fog that has bothered her for years on and off. 


> FYI: Prescription medication Temazapam and Lorazapam may be in the same family.


 Nope, not in the same family at all. Totaly diff with maybe the exception of being anxiolytic. Aniracetam can enhance memory, while temazapam and lorazapam can do just the opposite. Aniracetam is neuroprotective and gives you brain energy, temaz and loraz just calm you down. 
I've read many individual reports of people using aniracetam long term with no negative side effect and many positive ones. Only negative report I read was from a person that said they mixed up the dosage and took about 7 grams (14 times the regular dosage) and got a headache and nausea from it for about 24 hours.
Being neuroprotective, anxiolytic, enhacing focus, memory, etc, I would definatly recommend trying it out for anyone. 
I haven't heard or read anything about dependancy. Hasn't had any affect like that for me. I've never 'craved it' or felt like I 'had to have it'. Just enjoyed the effects of it when I have used it. (Wouldn't use it before bed though. Would probably keep you awake.)


----------



## eyeofthetiger

*Aniracetam*

Aniracetam and Piracetam both have anxioyltic effects for me. I find Piracetam helps with conversation. Aniracetam helps even more.

Aniracetam Review
Aniracetam Research


----------



## eyeofthetiger

Also, take with choline. There are different types of choline for different situations this is something very important too if not used correctly. Choline can help potentate the effects of Aniracetam but can also cause nasty headaches if used improperly. Choline Information


----------



## Intricate

yes, those headaches.... sometimes choline is not an option


----------



## ILOVEXANAX

Only really take Pirqacetam and I dont get headaches,but brain pretty fried so maybe thats why// tried another one forgot the name of it only need 5mg or something expensive but


----------



## mrfreeze

Where can I get this stuff? This sounds sweet. Why do doctors not prescribe this?


----------



## Intricate

I would not recommend this. There are better drugs.


----------



## crossfadex

Several years ago, I took Piracetam for about 4 weeks. I don't remember what kind of effect it had on me. I took it because it keeps you more clear headed when high on MDMA x) and makes MDMA more effective if you have a high tolerance.

Should I purchase some Piracetam, Aniracetam or take both?


----------



## Signet

So many people who want to use aniracetam ..... I'm sure you have already realized that it has side-effects like many other drugs.... side-effects that will become even more harmful one day as your immune system gets weaker and weaker due to these medications....

I really feel a lot of empathy for people like you. It seems like you believe that you have to spend the rest of your life taking medication.....
As a matter of fact I was in the same situation like you, a few months ago. I think it's time you know the truth and learn about the revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder. As I said, I was in the same situation like you a few months ago.... struggling with anxiety..... yes, anxiety.... the mental disorder that can make life unbearable.... Everything seemed so dark to me at the period....
Little I knew what was ahead of me at the time. I had always wanted to find a cure for my anxiety..... I tried several methods, which didn't work but I didn't give up. I kept my hope alive.
Fortunately, one day I learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder, including anxiety. This seems to be the only method that works for everyone and can cure entirely any mental disorder. I was cured thanks to this method! I feel such a relief to be finally free from anxiety!

Here, you can learn how to cure your mental disorder, too.

Unique and Revolutionary Approach

All you need is to be serious and open-minded and to put in the work. It takes some time, but you are free from anxiety in the end. The unconscious is better than any doctor. You can learn, too, how to use the healing power of dreams, which is the most natural and effective.
It feels so good to be normal again! I spent last Christmas and New Year's Eve anxiety free.

And believe me, medication will not help you. You can change as many doctors as you want and try countless types of medication. This is not going to help you.

It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum and never post again. I am going to begin a new life.


----------



## melissajean

I have been taking low dosage of aniracetam (around 250mg) building my way up over the last week (highest dose I took was 500mg), mixed with 500-1000mg of choline, I have been taking it with a fat as I read that this is fat soluble, so with oil/water and avocado...everytime I have taken any dosage of these, I feel very light headed, spaced out, dizzy, disoriented and like understanding things is very hard. Like I am a zombie almost like I am on drugs, its not a good feeling especially when socialising and when I am trying to study. Also extremely tired from about an hour after taking it... Why am I having this reaction and has anyone else had this? Am I doing something wrong? This is really annoying as I have just started studying and actually feel brain dead. I wish I never took this.


----------



## eyeofthetiger

Aniracetam works great for my anxiety in two ways. a) it makes it easier to socialize as I feel it makes me quicker during conversation which gives me confidence it is a great socializing drug. b) it actually has some anxiolytic properties which I think has to do with its effects on modulating d1 dopamine receptors. Piracetam does the same. I got my stuff from this supplier they are great. I am going to be trying Noopept, Sulbutiamine and Alpha GPC as well I will report back with experiences. Also, one thing I noticed with Aniracetam it is cast effects on potentiating mdma.


----------



## thisismyname

I'm reading some people say the Choline can increase depression or is linked to it? Well if 1 Egg has 126mg of Choline...then Eggs would be increase depression? Are there any peer-reviewed source saying the taking Choline will increase Acrs and depression?


----------



## CD700

Got my package today, woohoo
Took a gram with Fish oil and a egg 
The stuff doesn't taste bad like phenibut
I'm hoping for an improvement in concentration, memory and energy.


----------



## richiestyles

I've just ordered some aniracetam, and choline, and a vitamin b complex (including B12 -just because I thought I might need it).

I really hope the aneracetam works for me like some have described here. I don't expect it to heal everything, but if it gives me a lift and takes away anxiety I'll be able to go running, gym, and eat right and then I think everything will come together for me. 

I really hope this **** works!


----------



## adamaus

Does these Nootropic give you more libido since it helps with brain flow then throughout the body


----------



## kirbyisawesome

crossfadex said:


> Several years ago, I took Piracetam for about 4 weeks. I don't remember what kind of effect it had on me. I took it because it keeps you more clear headed when high on MDMA x) and makes MDMA more effective if you have a high tolerance.
> 
> Should I purchase some Piracetam, Aniracetam or take both?


Personally, I use both piracetam and aniracetam as they potentiate one another and have a synergistic effect upon the combination.

The fat-soluble ampakine racetam (Aniracetam) takes effect upon the AMPA receptors as Piracetam takes effect on GABA as well as the ACh receptors.

Source of information:
SDFT: What is Aniracetam?



User5 said:


> "Hard to wind down at the end of the night"


This is also the case for many who use Aniracetam.

Personally, I have been taking aniracetam for about two years now and the "Hard to wind down at the end of the night" effect still exist. Aniracetam benefits the fluidity of speech and also builds confidence when speaking with others. The side effects are no where near as harsh as taking a SSRI of any kind. In fact, I believe there is not a side effect for me except for some energy at night. This is a hint to take it in the early evenings and mornings. 

Some articles also state that there is an attack dose of Aniracetam? Honestly, I don't not buy that info. The minimum dosage of one 750mg capsule was quite enough and the opposite of subtle.

***This is a type of supplement or "drug" you would want to stack with other cognitive enhancing supplements or prescriptions.

*Works great with hydergine and piracetam. 

There are other options of smart drugs like Modafinil (Provigil), but remember that there is never a free lunch.

*For more information about this supplement, check out another discussion about aniracetam here in the Social Anxiety Support forums.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

I tried Aniracetam capsules (Neuro Wave brand) 750 mg every morning and noticed absolutely no change in my mind whatsoever. So what gives?


----------



## Angier

Does Aniracetam expire?


----------

